# Will sub in Worcester county MA area



## Sciticofarms (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a 2003 GMC 3500 DRW, with a Fisher X SS 8.5'. Available 24x7, northern Worcester county.:salute:


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

where about are you located?


----------



## Sciticofarms (Nov 4, 2006)

Ashburnham:redbounce


----------

